# F-150 And A 326Rl



## tfx5002002 (May 26, 2016)

I am considering purchasing a 326RL, I have a Ford F-150 with the 5.4 Triton, I do have the towing package, a stabalizer hitch and I have added air bags. Ford says I can tow 10,500 without the air bags, and the camper weighs 8650 empty. For the people with more experience pulling campers, does this sound ok? I have a camper now but it is much smaller and only weighs 6700 pounds, and I pull it fine, but the 326 is quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Payload, payload, payload! What is the payload capacity on your F-150? I had a 2012 F-150 and the payload capacity was only in the 1300 pound range. The 326RL has a dry hitch weight of 1175. Now add a battery, two full propane tanks, and whatever else you put towards the front of the camper. Your actual hitch weight will likely be close to 1500 pounds. The hitch weight alone will overload your F-150, even with a good w/d hitch. Add passengers and anything you put in the bed of your truck and you'll be way overloaded. This becomes a safety and liability issue when traveling overloaded. Any Outback model, minus the ultra-lites, are really for a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck. My 2012 F-150 was overloaded towing my 301BQ which is shorter and about 1500 pounds lighter than a 326RL. A year after buying our 301BQ, traded the F-150 for an F-250 diesel....no worries now. I would HIGHLY recommend a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck for towing a camper the size and weight of a 326RL.

Todd


----------



## tfx5002002 (May 26, 2016)

Thank you,

I was thinking about upgrading my truck, but didnt really want to buy an HD and a camper at the same time, I think I will keep looking and get something my truck can handle.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We have an f-350 (srw) diesel pickup that is four wheel drive. It pulls our 298re okay, although we do have some nasty grades to contend with. I wouldn't even consider pulling our rig with a 1/2 ton truck.

I like to call it "The tail wagging the dog".


----------



## tfx5002002 (May 26, 2016)

Todd&Regan said:


> Payload, payload, payload! What is the payload capacity on your F-150? I had a 2012 F-150 and the payload capacity was only in the 1300 pound range. The 326RL has a dry hitch weight of 1175. Now add a battery, two full propane tanks, and whatever else you put towards the front of the camper. Your actual hitch weight will likely be close to 1500 pounds. The hitch weight alone will overload your F-150, even with a good w/d hitch. Add passengers and anything you put in the bed of your truck and you'll be way overloaded. This becomes a safety and liability issue when traveling overloaded. Any Outback model, minus the ultra-lites, are really for a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck. My 2012 F-150 was overloaded towing my 301BQ which is shorter and about 1500 pounds lighter than a 326RL. A year after buying our 301BQ, traded the F-150 for an F-250 diesel....no worries now. I would HIGHLY recommend a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck for towing a camper the size and weight of a 326RL.
> 
> Todd


My payload is 2350, but will travel with 3 other people.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

tfx5002002 said:


> Todd&Regan said:
> 
> 
> > Payload, payload, payload! What is the payload capacity on your F-150? I had a 2012 F-150 and the payload capacity was only in the 1300 pound range. The 326RL has a dry hitch weight of 1175. Now add a battery, two full propane tanks, and whatever else you put towards the front of the camper. Your actual hitch weight will likely be close to 1500 pounds. The hitch weight alone will overload your F-150, even with a good w/d hitch. Add passengers and anything you put in the bed of your truck and you'll be way overloaded. This becomes a safety and liability issue when traveling overloaded. Any Outback model, minus the ultra-lites, are really for a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck. My 2012 F-150 was overloaded towing my 301BQ which is shorter and about 1500 pounds lighter than a 326RL. A year after buying our 301BQ, traded the F-150 for an F-250 diesel....no worries now. I would HIGHLY recommend a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck for towing a camper the size and weight of a 326RL.
> ...


Yep, with those three other people in the truck and whatever else you may carry in the bed will reduce your towing capacity a lot. To learn what your realistic vehicle towing capacity is, I recommend you use the RVtowCheck.com app.


----------



## tfx5002002 (May 26, 2016)

Dave-Gray said:


> tfx5002002 said:
> 
> 
> > Todd&Regan said:
> ...


That is a great link. I entered all of the information and got 9031 as my result. I think that may be cutting it too close, Ill look for something more suitable.


----------

